# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Conversion of dates from Hijri Calendar (1317-1473) to Gregorian calendar (1900-2050)

## IMA_Saihat

Hi, 

Attached is an Excel file, which I prepared for Conversion of dates from Hijri Calendar (1317-1473) to Gregorian calendar (1900-2050)

Thanks.
IMA_Saihat

Attachment:

Date_Conversion_Hijri_to_Gregorian.xlsx

----------


## NeedForExcel

What is the logic of the conversion?

----------


## IMA_Saihat

*Hi,NeedForExcel

The Islamic calendar, Muslim calendar or Hijri calendar (AH) is a lunar calendar consisting of 12 months in a year of 354 days.
It is used to date events in many Muslim countries (concurrently with the Gregorian calendar), and used by Muslims everywhere to determine the proper days on which to observe the annual fasting, to attend Hajj, and to celebrate other Islamic holidays and festivals.
The first year was the Islamic year beginning in AD 622 during which the emigration of Muhammad from Mecca to Medina, known as the Hijra, occurred. Each numbered year is designated either "H" for Hijra or "AH" for the Latin Anno Hegirae ("in the year of the Hijra") hence, Muslims typically call their calendar the Hijri calendar.
The current Islamic year is 1437 AH. In the Gregorian calendar, 1437 AH runs from approximately 14 October 2015 to 2 October 2016.
**In Excel if you have a Gregorian date you can get the equivalent Hijri date, on the other hand if you have only Hijri date you cannot get the equivalent in Gregorian date. For this reason, I worked on some formulas to get a conversion table (from Hijri dates to Gregorian dates) to help Excel users converting dates from Hijri calendar to Gregorian calendar.

*Thanks.

*IMA_Saihat
*

----------


## ezzsakr

How can we benefit of this file
we can not use it
either you want to help
or don't share anything

----------


## arshad.99.ali

Hi Saihat,

Great Job !!!

It is very useful to me, but your file can convert only one date at a time, I need to convert bulk dates hence request you to provide the function codings of this file 

Thank you.......

----------


## Vindruen

On the Format menu, click Cells, and then click the Number tab.
Select Custom from the list of categories.
In the Type box, do one of the following:
Gregorian Format - "B1dd/mm/yy" - To display dates using the Gregorian calendar, regardless of the Regional Options or Regional Settings of the Microsoft Windows Control Panel setting, type B1 before the date format.
Hijri Format - "B2dd/mm/yy"  to type the date in Gregorian format but it will be interpreted and displayed as Hijri date.

----------

